# Anyone know what Popeye's last name was?



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Hello all, I was doing a crossword and this question came up. Backing into it the answer was OYL, but that was Olive's name and to my knowledge they were never married. I began looking and this answer comes up in crossword sites but not that I can find in Popeye sites. I don't recall Popeye ever having a last name....anyone know?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> Hello all, I was doing a crossword and this question came up. Backing into it the answer was OYL, but that was Olive's name and to my knowledge they were never married. I began looking and this answer comes up in crossword sites but not that I can find in Popeye sites. I don't recall Popeye ever having a last name....anyone know?


How was the clue written?

Popeye never had a name at all--it was a nickname. His father was known as Poopdeck Pappy and he also didn't have a real name. I have a book entirely about Popeye—"Popeye, The First Fifty Years" by Bud Sagendorf—and no name seems to be the final world on it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Rps said:


> Hello all, I was doing a crossword and this question came up. Backing into it the answer was OYL, but that was Olive's name and to my knowledge they were never married. I began looking and this answer comes up in crossword sites but not that I can find in Popeye sites. I don't recall Popeye ever having a last name....anyone know?


Popeye's likely last name would be *Segar*. I guess that based on the name of his creator, Elzie Crisler Segar.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> How was the clue written?
> 
> Popeye never had a name at all--it was a nickname. His father was known as Poopdeck Pappy and he also didn't have a real name. I have a book entirely about Popeye—"Popeye, The First Fifty Years" by Bud Sagendorf—and no name seems to be the final world on it.


Thanx Macfury, that is what I thought as well. The question was Popeye's last name.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

SINC said:


> Popeye's likely last name would be *Segar*. I guess that based on the name of his creator, Elzie Crisler Segar.


That would make sense, but I think Macfury's statement that there was no last name seems in order.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I remember the song quite well. Clearly his last name was Thesailorman. 

I recall Popeye lost some of his lustre when I actually tasted spinach for the first time.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I also wasn't a fan of spinach, until I discovered *Sag Aloo*


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have always loved spinach. Freshly and lightly boiled, drained but not pressed, a spoonful on your plate with a dash of vinegar on it and a dab of butter to melt on top while it remains warm, which is not long. Then eat it all quickly while hot. Yummers!

You can use the same trick on the canned or frozen varieties, but it is not at par with fresh. Still it is a treat either way for me.

That Sag Aloo sounds good tho, Mark, might have to try it.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I've developed a taste for grits mixed with spinach and cheese.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> I've developed a taste for grits mixed with spinach and cheese.


Add some pepper and butter and you have a fine southern dish. Had this in south Georgia.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Add some pepper and butter and you have a fine southern dish. Had this in south Georgia.


The grits are made with a lot of butter--and pepper! I guess I _am _eating a southern dish. Eat a bowl of this and you're immobile for hours!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> The grits are made with a lot of butter--and pepper! I guess I _am _eating a southern dish. Eat a bowl of this and you're immobile for hours!


Yes, but you have to put a patty of fresh butter and pepper on top of it first. Then, once it is eaten it is best to rest for an hour or two .......... especially if you were not brought up on this dish (e.g., me) . Peace, y'all.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Never had grits, can one buy it in Canada?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

SINC said:


> Never had grits, can one buy it in Canada?


Ask Justin Trudeau!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Ask Justin Trudeau!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

SINC said:


> Never had grits, can one buy it in Canada?


Funny but I have always bought them in the US--even available in small boxes at the dollar stores. They often have their own section and a million varieties. In Canada, I believe that the Bob's Red Mill line available in many grocery stores--often found in the healthy/organic section--offers grits. Might also be able to find them at a bulk store or in a health food sore.


----------

